# should I move my swarm trap?



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

If you have permission to harvest from the oak tree might try a hogan swarm trap thats what i'm working on now in several feral hives just search for cloe hogan swarm trap Great gentleman very helpful.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

No this is on public lands next to a heavily populated trail otherwise I would certainly use his good method. Do those of you who put out swarm traps ever move them in the middle of swarm season? thank you.


----------



## jhirsche (Jun 15, 2009)

Have read many places that the swarm trap should be located at least 750' from the mother colony... how far away is your trap? I try to get mine at least 1000' away, facing southeast with full morning sun and shaded afternoon sun, up at least 3' off the ground and up to 15' if possible (perched on a flat roof edge, etc...) with a vial of Nasanov pressed into the drawn foundation on the middle frame right above the entrance, with 5 old drawn deep combs in an old deep, and an entrance no greater than 2-6 Sq. inches (reduce the standard deep entrance by half?). Also better if you can put in a "natural flyway funnel" area, like between a few buildings, along a treeline or flight path opening in the woods... probably wouldn't hurt to have it upwind of the mother colony either... remembering the prevailing winds and the fact most colony's swarm during a period of warm weather/sunshine that comes after a few days of rain and cool weather. Maybe the scouts can catch "wind" of the nasanov this way. Oh, and I've been putting a small chunk of pollen patty in them this year too... can't hurt, right? Just remember, NO DRAWN FRAMES OF HONEY (you'll get robbing...)

This is all in theory of course... so far my swarm count for this year is three, but its still quite early in the season here in upstate NY.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

OK thanks. It is pretty close and my thought was if they swarmed into a new oak tree so close to the mother hive last year why wouldn't they swarm into a trap the same distance? But obviously they are ignoring it so I think this weekend I will take it down and put it 'upwind' of them; rebaiting it and see what happens. thanks!


----------



## jhirsche (Jun 15, 2009)

From what I understand about swarming, the swarm will leave the home colony and "alight" / cluster onto a nearby surface within a few dozen to hundred feet away, be that a tree, bush, etc... then sending out scout bees to select the final homesite. 

Can anyone here confirm ever seeing a swarm exit the existing colony, and move directly into a swarm trap without first clustering outside the home colony? It is my understanding that does not happen, as the new colony must first decide where to live after leaving the home colony, hence the stopover we're all so happy to get "the phone call" about.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

I cannot answer your question but I did just read an article about how bees go back to the hives and if the scouts found a place to swarm to they do a dance. This goes on for days and the more enthusiastic dance the better the place is. Some bees who are really enthusiastic will 'shut down' other dancing bees and finally they swarm. I'll have to check my emails and see if I can find it...truely fasinating...


----------



## jhirsche (Jun 15, 2009)

The book everyone should be reading... truly a swarm catcher's bible!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgSbPkInTzs


----------

